# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  'Türkmenler şiddete uğruyor !'

## ceydaaa

1362575873.jpgBBP Genel Başkanı Mustafa Destici,'Türkmenlerin her türlü baskı ve şiddete uğradığı bir gerçek' dedi.
Destici, parti genel merkezinde Irak Türkmenleri Adalet Partisi Genel Başkanı Enver Bayraktar ve beraberindekileri kabul etti. Mustafa Destici, görüşmede yaptığı konuşmada, Türkiye'deki siyasilerin sorumluluğunun sadece 75 milyon ile değil tüm Türk-İslam coğrafyasını kapsadığını belirterek, Türkiye'nin bedeli ne olursa olsun Irak merkezi yönetimi ile bölgesel yönetimine, 'Türkiye ile iyi geçinmek istiyorsanız Türkmenlerle iyi geçinmelisiniz' demesi gerektiğini ifade etti. Türkmenlerin Irak merkezi ve bölgesel yönetimleri arasında kaldığını, nüfusunun yer değiştirilmesi, siyasi ve ekonomik baskılarla yüz yüze olduğunun kaydeden Destici, 'Türkmenlerin her türlü baskı ve şiddete uğradığı bir gerçek'görüşünü dile getirdi. Irak Türkmenleri Adalet Partisi Genel Başkanı Bayraktar ise 'Maalesef Irak'ta işler iyi gitmiyor, gün be gün kötüye gidiyor' dedi. Bayraktar, Irak'ta diktatörlük rejimi yaratıldığını, seçimlerde hileler yapıldığını, elektrik ve su sıkıntıları olduğunu, nüfusun yüzde 25'inin işsiz bulunduğunu kaydetti.

----------

